# Losing weight



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been reading the threads in here since day 1 but never posted because dieting never seems to work for me. I've tried them all over the years and lost weight briefly, only to gain it all back plus interest. Medications probably had a great deal to do with it. Now though, while only using portion control and a low gi, low fat, low salt regime with a smallish amount of protein and plenty of veg at my main meal. I try not to snack, not always easy as I keep getting the munchies at night and I'm heartily sick of carrot sticks. It seems to be working and I've lost about 11 kilos since Christmas.

Any ideas for a nice bedtime snack that doesn't involve carrots?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2012)

I tend not to eat bedtime snacks, so can't advise on that, but just wanted to say WOW! 11 kilos! Excellent!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I tend not to eat bedtime snacks, so can't advise on that, but just wanted to say WOW! 11 kilos! Excellent!



I know, it's great. But I haven't done anything different except stop taking that thrice damned Gliclazide.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done on the 11kg's 

If yo want to stick to the veg theme - you could try cauliflower stalk sticks, broccoli sticks.  I've been known to attack Chinese leaf lettuce as well.

If anyone know other tasty veg, I'd be interested too.

It also depends how many carbs you think you can get away with.  I've been known to add a few nuts, although it's far too easy to get a bit carried away and have too many.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not wedded to the veg thing, that's just the lowest Carb option I can think of. I usually have the carrot sticks (half a dozen maybe) with a little cauli/horseradish dip. I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 9, 2012)

Alison, well done you.

As you may have read, I have lost to date, around 3 stone (in old money) and I swear by a sachet of Options hot choc every night around 10pm.

Have you tried sugar snap peas, I go through packets of them. 

Wishing you well.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2012)

Options sounds great, why didn't I think of that? Hadn't thought of the peas either. Hmm...


----------



## slipper (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations on your loss Alison.

I enjoy a couple of these with a little cheese  in the evening


http://www.rakusens.co.uk/99range.php

Not a couple of boxes mind,


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow - well done Alison thats a lot of weight since xmas! Its nice to hear you are still reading the threads too even if not posting.

Definitely the Options hot chocolate - although I have gone for low fat yogurt and berries/low gi cracker with a little cheese or pate? Boiled egg? Also celery sticks and some radish in a very low fat mayo dip?

A good thread as it has got me thinking of a few naughties that may have crept in this week.

You seem to be taking it all in your stride - which is probably why you are now succeeding - well done!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> ...Also celery sticks and some radish in a very low fat mayo dip? _<- My idea of food hell!_
> 
> ...You seem to be taking it all in your stride - which is probably why you are now succeeding - well done!



I think that the stabilisation of your blood sugar levels must be having a hugely beneficial effect on your sense of well-being, after so many months of torment, and I'm sure this must be helping too  So great to hear you so positive!


----------

